# Found Pigeon with tags on it's legs.



## SRCP (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello. I found a pigeon yesterday. He has bands on his legs that read 
AU 2009 ARPU 28839. Searching on the internet I found this website http://www.pigeon.org/.

He seemed uninjured so I was reluctant to bring him home with me because maybe 
it belonged to someone nearby and he would fly back.

Anyway, I sent them an email and they replied. They gave me the name and number of someone, I thought it was the owner. 
I called and the person told me he wasn't part of the club anymore, he told me that he no longer had a list of people who owned the birds. He gave me a different number where I could call. Again I called and the person told me he couldn't help me. He said that he didn't have any info for birds with ARPU on the band.

He did tell me I could give him the bird, and he would take care of it, but it's way too far from my house, and I don't have a way to get there. My father has the car, and he gets back home at about 7:30, and this person's place is open only until 7:00 PM. So I can't get there.

What I did is, I asked my neighbor for some bird food (she used to own some birds) she gave me some, and he ate like 3-4 grains, but then he lost interest. He does drink water, but won't eat, I tried raw rice too and nothing.

Well, I don't know what else to do. I have the pigeon in an open cardboard box now. I can't be home all the time, so he's going to be unattended, and I'm not going to be home the entire weekend. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Sounds like he is either exhausted and just needs a rest and sustenance OR he may have a problem needing attention, even if he is not actually injued. I'm always doubtful if a pigeon is easy to catch, though some homers are admittedly quite OK with being handled by strangers.

Assume the number(s) you were given were Oklahoma City, from the club listing? Hopefully one of our racing folk may know someone around there.

He may be just not familiar with the bird food as being like his normal diet, but eat when he is hungry enough, or could be ill.

For a start, maybe just check inside his beak to see if his mouth is reasonably pink and clear and no unusual substance inside. Also, keep a check on his poop, and tell us how theylook - may be a guide to a possible problem.

Aside from that, for starters, just keep him in a warm and quiet place if possible and see how he looks after a night's rest.

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SRCP said:


> Hello. I found a pigeon yesterday. He has bands on his legs that read
> AU 2009 ARPU 28839. Searching on the internet I found this website http://www.pigeon.org/.
> 
> He seemed uninjured so I was reluctant to bring him home with me because maybe
> ...



Thanks for picking up the bird. First of all, this is a 2009 bird. The OLDEST it could be is 7 months old. It's very possible that it's not THAT old. I've got a 2009 bird that is only 45 days old.
This is just a baby. He's lost and doesn't know to get back home. And the people telling you that they don't have the info on the band are full of "you know what"......they just don't want to be bothered. And that makes me very angry.
If I was you, I would call the AU back again and tell them you NEED HELP with this poor baby.
Also, if you will tell us where you are, maybe someone can help by taking the bird until something can be figured out.


----------



## SRCP (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi. Thanks for the replies.

His poop looks hmm, green/white, some liquid some solid. I don't want to bother him at the moment but maybe I'll go check his beak for what you told me. He is in a dark/warm place like you said and he seems pretty comfortable. But he's not flying, and he barely moves around, he just seems to want to rest, if I handle him he immediately wants to jump out of my hands so he has some strength, when I'm close to him he seems pretty alert, not really scared but alert. 

Since I won't be home on the weekend, there's someone who's coming to walk my dog, so I'll tell him to please check on the bird . (Dog can't get to the bird, don't worry )

I've been reading a lot about the food they eat. Like you guys said, he's probably not used to the rice or the bird food I'm giving him. Still I'm worried that he won't eat at least a bit. He looks big, healthy, in good shape but I don't know if he has some kind of internal problems, it doesn't seem like it.

I live in Miami, Kendall. I have sent the American Racing Pigeon Union follow up emails and their last response was this:

"I've left a message for Enrique as well. They should maintain records of who they distribute those bands to and it isn't acceptible if they aren't.

Please tell me again where you are located and I'll try to find someone near you.

Karen". 

I replied to that and gave them my exact location.

But like I said, the guy, Enrique, when I talked to him, it seemed like he wasn't in that business anymore, like he didn't have anything to do with that anymore. Then when he gave me someone elses number, like I described on my first post.

I don't know a whole lot about the rules/laws for this, so I don't want to cause anyone any trouble. I just wish I could find his owner.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree thats pretty crapy that the AMERICAN RACING PIGEON UNION cant direct you closer to this birds home with their own bands ... hope you can get some where with them and find this bird a place to call home


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If who you talked to was Enrique Simon .. forget it .. this guy is a pitiful excuse for an AU band distributor. He hasn't had the info on anybody that bought a band in all the years that I was involved with 911 Pigeon Alert or before or after. My personal opinion .. the AU shouldn't sell him bands .. PERIOD!

DO let the AU help to find a home, but if that doesn't work out, we'll do our best here.

Terry


----------



## SRCP (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, it's Enrique Simon. 

Anyway, today he seems in the same condition, won't even attempt to fly, but looks healthy. I haven't received any new e-mails from the ARPU. I read that I could give it lentils, I gave him some but he wouldn't eat them either. 

I hope the ARPU finds someone who knows more about them to come pick him up or maybe I can take him to that person.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for caring for this bird.

Please PM our member Reti, she lives in Miami and may be able to get help for you.


----------



## SRCP (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, I just PM'd her.

Also, the AU still hasn't replied to my last e-mail yet, where I told them my location. I just sent them another one asking them if they found someone near me.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> If who you talked to was Enrique Simon .. forget it .. this guy is a pitiful excuse for an AU band distributor. He hasn't had the info on anybody that bought a band in all the years that I was involved with 911 Pigeon Alert or before or after. My personal opinion .. the AU shouldn't sell him bands .. PERIOD!
> 
> DO let the AU help to find a home, but if that doesn't work out, we'll do our best here.
> 
> Terry



Enrique?!!! Forget it. I have called him a million times over the years and he never could help with anything.
I am kind of overhwhelmed at the moment with 15 birds on top of mine. Four in isolation in the living room.
Boy, I don't know where I could fit another bird, but if necessary I'll take him. I will have to cut short somebody's isolation.
I gotta go to work tonight so I will email you tomorrow.

Reti


----------



## SRCP (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, thanks.

Just an update. I got him to eat some bird seed. It was hard though... I took him to the backyard and threw some seed on the floor so it would make noise and he would see it bouncing around. I thought this might work, and it got his attention, but he still didn't eat. Then I started using my finger as if I was pecking, and started moving the seeds around, and he ate a few then stopped.

I then threw some water at his feet, the water moved the seeds around and he ate some more. I had to get his full attention. Then I used the hose, and directed it near him just so some water could get on him, and again he ate a few more. Just really strange, I know. Well, he ate some, I don't know if it's enough though, I don't think so. He won't eat if I just leave the food next to him and I don't know if what I did will work again. He's extremely inactive. He's got to be injured even though he seems fine, it might be something internal. Right now I don't have the means to pay for a vet to look at him, I really don't I wish did.

Well Reti, thanks for your reply, I hope you e-mail me tomorrow (well today) and maybe you can take him. I won't be here for the entire weekend and he's probably not going to eat if I'm not there to get his attention. If you can't help me (I completely understand after reading your post), then I'm going to have to find another solution but I have no idea what. I don't know if any vets would take him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I received an old king pigeon last year. This guy wouldn't eat on his own for three months. Never figured out why. 
Then he fell in love and he started eating alongside his new mate.

I am trying to figure how you could get to bird to me.
Can you PM me where exactly you are located?
I have a firend in kendall, maybe she could meet you somewhere and then she could get the bird to me.

Reti


----------



## SRCP (Jul 15, 2009)

He ate a lot more today than he did yesterday. For anyone who wants to know. He seems to be improving. 

There's more info, I PM'd Reti with that. In short, I'm waiting for someone to pick him up. The ARPU made Enrique do something about it. We'll see if someone does come to pick him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The bird is with my friend now. I just spoke on the phone with her and birdie is eating a few seeds. 
Tomorrow she'll bring him to me.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so very much, Reti. I'm sorry you got "stuck" again .. obviously the AU's "order" to have someone pick up the bird didn't get obeyed. They need to be aware of this and hopefully eventually stop Enrique from being an irresponsible feather merchant.

Please let us know how the bird is when you get it, Reti. I don't really know what we might be able to do to help you, but if there is something, please let us know what that is, and we'll try.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Terry.
I haven't gotten the bird yet, it is still at my friends. 
I am going to Broward today to release 8 ferals which I received from the P.B wildlife center, after that my friend will bring the bird over to me. 
The release will make some room in the birdroom but I still have no room for the ones in isolation. I never had so many birds in one time.

I really think something has to be done down here with Enrique and all the other unresponsible bird owners. I haven't had one person pick up a bird yet and worse, if you get to talk to them, they either don't speak english or they don't own birds anymore, or they never answer the phone.

I will update tonight when the bird gets here.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Reti,

I know that Karen, the director of the AU, has been made aware of the Enrique situation and that another contact for whatever club he is with has been requested. This guy was so very frustrating when I would contact him during 911 Pigeon Alert. He always had some "story" .. "I sell lots of birds to the pet trade and don't keep records of the stores they go to" or "I don't have birds any longer" or he just didn't return phone calls.

If you like, I will ask the AU to find a responsible AU member in the area to take the bird. Just let me know.

Terry


----------



## SRCP (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi. I just got back from my trip. Just posting to see if I can get an update on how the bird is doing . 

Reti, thanks again for taking her.I had no problems getting to your friend's house and she was very nice.

Hopefully you can give me an update. Also maybe tell me if it's a male or female?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Im sorry SRCP, the bird didn't make it. 
He was eating some but then just died.
Thank you so much for helping him out and making him comfortable in his last hours.

Reti


----------



## SRCP (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow... poor thing. I knew that could happen so although I'm very sad I'm not surprised. Maybe it was old? It didn't seem like it. And I thought she was improving. 

Thanks for everything.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

SRCP said:


> Wow... poor thing. I knew that could happen so although I'm very sad I'm not surprised. Maybe it was old? It didn't seem like it. And I thought she was improving.
> 
> Thanks for everything.


I've seen it before , sometimes they seem to get better before they pass on.
I wish those bird owners down here would take better care of their birds.

Reti


----------

